# Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken



## Ms.Zombie

When I turned my laptop on today I notice the internet was going slow. It seems like the net keeps going in and out. I have wireless and I keep watching the bar drop down and back up. I unplugged the the internet modem and the wireless several times. I ran a trouble shoot and it's saying

Issues found 
The connection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the Internet is brokenThe connection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the Internet is broken
The network gateway is accessible, but Windows couldn’t receive network traffic from the Internet. Detected Detected 
Your broadband modem is experiencing connectivity issues Completed 


Issues found Detection details 

5 The connection between your access point, router, or cable modem and the Internet is broken Detected Detected 

The network gateway is accessible, but Windows couldn’t receive network traffic from the Internet. 
Your broadband modem is experiencing connectivity issues Completed 

Restart your broadband modem: 1. Unplug or turn off the modem. 2. After all the lights on the modem are off, wait at least 10 seconds. 3. Turn the modem on or plug it back into the power outlet. To restart a modem that has a built-in battery, press and quickly release the Reset button. If this doesn't fix the problem, contact your Internet service provider. 


Detection details Expand 

InformationalDiagnostics Information (Network Security) 
Details about network security diagnosis: 

Settings that might be blocking the connection:
Provider name: Microsoft Corporation
Provider description: Microsoft Windows Firewall Provider
Filter name: WSH Default Inbound Block
Provider context name: -



InformationalNetwork Diagnostics Log 
File Name: 9E471402-2DC9-45E1-91A2-B5D86D527649.Diagnose.0.etl 

InformationalOther Networking Configuration and Logs 
File Name: NetworkConfiguration.cab 

Collection information 
Computer Name: NAMEHERE 
Windows Version: 6.2 
Architecture: x64 
Time: Tuesday, May 28, 2013 2:46:21 PM 

Publisher details Expand 

Windows Network Diagnostics 
Detects problems with network connectivity. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 


I have windows 8 and an HP laptop. Can someone please help?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found here's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Ms.Zombie

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Here's one part of it. I have windows 8 so I was not able to Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor. I tried to download it anyway but it kept making me download some real time player and something called zip7. Finally I found a way but it ended up being called Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor global, so I deleted it after I downloaded. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Manda>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MandaBear
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-E5-43-B2-D9-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter mandas internet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E5-43-B2-D9-90
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fdb8:ba2a:d8db:0:14cd:8a1a:d62c:37b7(Pref
erred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fdb8:ba2a:d8db:0:31be:2c80:c7f5:3c6c(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14cd:8a1a:d62c:37b7%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 23, 2013 12:05:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 29, 2013 4:01:19 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326427971
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-EB-90-C3-78-E3-B5-7C-14-7E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
209.55.27.13
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-7C-14-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{416E6AA1-1188-4938-A06E-9D63136D012C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Manda>


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

please do the following at a command prompt

nslookup yahoo.com
tracert yahoo.com

and post the results for review.


----------



## Ms.Zombie

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Manda>nslookup yahoo.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 98.138.253.109
206.190.36.45
98.139.183.24


C:\Users\Manda>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 2 ms 2 ms 8 ms 192.168.1.1
2 13 ms 22 ms 13 ms 10.11.192.1
3 10 ms 10 ms 11 ms 72.243.145.242
4 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms 72.242.96.101
5 16 ms 15 ms 13 ms 97.67.236.100
6 16 ms 14 ms 44 ms te10-0-0d0.cir1.atlanta6-ga.us.xo.net [216.156.1
08.25]
7 34 ms 32 ms 33 ms vb2002.rar3.washington-dc.us.xo.net [207.88.13.1
62]
8 45 ms 57 ms 56 ms vb6.rar3.chicago-il.us.xo.net [207.88.12.33]
9 56 ms 54 ms 55 ms 207.88.13.250.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.13.250]
10 57 ms 58 ms 57 ms 216.1.94.38
11 76 ms 77 ms 76 ms ae-0.pat2.nez.yahoo.com [216.115.100.10]
12 70 ms 76 ms 70 ms xe-7-0-0.msr1.ne1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.5]
13 75 ms 74 ms 74 ms xe-4-0-0.clr1-a-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.144.21
]
14 80 ms 77 ms 76 ms et-18-25.fab5-1-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.93.3]

15 69 ms 82 ms 113 ms po-14.bas1-7-prd.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.240.14]
16 190 ms 184 ms 182 ms ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Manda>


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Everything looks good. You have valid ip and dns addresses, your name resolution is working and your ms times to yahoo.com are great.

It would appear your only issue is with the wireless connection.

Please connect via wifi [not wired] and do these tests again. Thx


----------



## Ms.Zombie

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

I don't know how to connect wifi but my kindle is doing the same thing as my computer, going in and out.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Try using inSSIDer - click on Networks and wait until the graph is wall to wall before capturing a snip to post, as this will show any fluctuations.

That ipconfig /all was showing as wifi as the Ethernet was listed as disconnected.


----------



## Ms.Zombie

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Not sure what you meant by wall to wall but here is.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Your computer, wired, is having the same issues as the kindle with wifi? That would mean you need to call your ISP and have them do a line and modem check.


----------



## Ms.Zombie

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Yeah my laptop and kindle are ran off the wireless router which picks up from the net box. My kindle's bars go up and down just like my laptop has been doing. So I have to call my cable company where my net is ran off on? Or could it be the wireless router that is broken?


----------

